# TT/TTS Roadsters Expected at Paris Motor Show in October



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I almost forgot. While in Spain last week for the TT launch it was mentioned in passing to me that the TT Roadster would drop at Paris in October. I'm fairly certain the source is reliable, and that would suggest that the pics and details will drop very soon. A6/S6/RS 6 facelift that will also be in Paris has already dropped. FYI.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

What about facelifted A1. ???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

R5T said:


> What about facelifted A1. ???


I've not heard anything specifically, but I suspect it'll be there.


----------

